#ubuntu-ec2 2010-07-07
<rberger> Using UEC, is there really no way to specify the /dev/sdx device of an EBS Mount? It seems you have to manually figure out which device the instance magically chose by grepping dmesg. Is this really true? It makes it hard to automate. ec2-describe-volumes says something like unknown,requested:/dev/sdb but it doesn't mean that its attached to /dev/sdb
<erichammond> rberger: This channel is not active.  You may want to try #ubuntu-server or #eucalyptus
<rberger> Thanks, I always forget which channel is good or not.
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-07-09
<flaccid> i assume its possible to download an AMI and mount it as a loopback image?
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-07-10
<anonident> hey
<anonident> anyone here?
<anonident> I'm having an issue creating a bootable ebs AMI with lucid
<anonident> it was an ephemeral drive issue breaking the ami
<anonident> should have really specified that somewhere
<anonident> canonical
